# Brute 750i idling up a little when in gear?



## Bruticus750i (Nov 21, 2009)

New to the board, but a great site. I snorkled my 09 Brute using this site and has worked great. I just have one problem.... Nothing to do with the snorkle...... I notice my bike has started idling a little higher in gear than in neutral when it is in gear. Anbody have this problem? I've read some of the threads related to idling, but havent seen any that relate to the bike idling fine in neutral and then idling higher in gear. Any help is greatly appreciated. I love my bike and dont want to go under the knife to fix it.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!
couple q's:
Is the bike fully warmed up when this is happening?
Did you use the 22.5 degree fitting on the CVT exhaust?
-Check that your shifter linkage is not pinching the line comming from the ISC valve.As your linkage moves forward it gets closer to the valve.
Mine did that after my snork job. Moved the line over problem gone.


----------



## Bruticus750i (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep the bike is fully warmed up. I've checked the connections and regreased them all as well. It will idle fine in Neutral, but when I put it in gear it will idle until I give it a little throttle. It doesnt run away like I've heard most do,but it does idle higher than it does in neutral.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Bruticus750i said:


> Yep the bike is fully warmed up. I've checked the connections and regreased them all as well. It will idle fine in Neutral, but when I put it in gear it will idle until I give it a little throttle. It doesnt run away like I've heard most do,but it does idle higher than it does in neutral.


What connections did you check? The ISC valve is on the right side of the bike right below and in front of the shifter lever, it has 3 hoses coming out of it. One of which is running between your CVT exhaust pipe and the linkage, so when your shifting up the linkage is pushing against the hose and PVC pipe restricting the valve hose.


----------



## Bruticus750i (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I may have found the culprit. I unplugged the green wire that plugs into what looks to be a sendor probe on the left side of the bike by the overflow can. When I did it idled upin neutral as wellas in gear. I then switched the 2 wires (1 black and 1 green, just to see if that would make a difference. It did- this time it would idle up in neutral and not idle up in gear. I followed these wires up and it lead to a relay under the seat. I swapped relays around between the 4 of them and it started idlingnormally in all gears as wellas neutral. I'll have to track down which one it is now, but it seemed to have worked for me. I'll let you know which one it is and maybe it'll help someone else.


----------



## Bruticus750i (Nov 21, 2009)

Well I dont really know if it fixed it or not. Now I warm the motor up and it idles fine and then put it in gear and it idles up and then back to idling normal. What would make it do this? I took the relays and had them checked- all were good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you bothered to check the valves DaBrute has mentioned? Twice?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

its happening.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> its happening.....


I wont let it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I know you wont 425 , he just stated that he switched 2 wires, then a relay, then.....WTF ???? ATTN everyone who reads this do not ever attempt to switch wires around to fix a problem LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

650Brute said:


> its happening.....


yep


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> yep


 you have the power to stop it LOL


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I wont let it.


I know:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

:agreed: I agree. Some ppl can read but it doesn't register.:thinking: 

Next....lol


----------



## Bruticus750i (Nov 21, 2009)

It's fixed and no it wasnt the valves being adjusted. After changing the relay and that not working I went to the Kawi dealer and asked a few questions: 1. what is the ticking sound I'm hearing. He said they all do that after break in, but if it is extremely loud the valves will need adjusting.2. I asked about the 2 wires I switched around- one is the reverse sensor and the other is the neutral sensor- didnt really matter about the switching around. 3. how long does it take to warm up to where it will idle normally. He said give it about 5 minutes and then put it in gear and see if it does the same thing- idle up. I did that and it idled up for a 1/2 second and then went back to idling normal. I would guess that the problem was a relay, but all of them were checked. I cant figure out the idle up for 1/2 second and then go back to normal though. I checked the hose that you suggested and they werent getting piched when I shift forward or back.Oh well back to ridin. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

My bike was doing the idling up when I went ride yesterday about 20 min. In it was even moving forward without having to use the throttle. Then after a hour of riding I couldn't get the bike in to neutral with out hitting a sweet spot I guess you could say and when putting it in reverse it would grind the kinda bad then jump into gear and try to start rolling.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

Any ideas??


----------

